# Punta Cana the greatest destination of the Caribbean



## PuertoPlata (Dec 29, 2006)

Riu Palace Punta Cana


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

I been there before. Pretty nice place  

Congrats! Nice weather too! 
Hope it didnt endure any of the problems in Hurricane season ...gustav or what not..


----------



## PuertoPlata (Dec 29, 2006)

img
img
img
img
img
img
img
img
img
img
Mangu Disco Bar...
img
img


----------



## PuertoPlata (Dec 29, 2006)

*-Palma Real Shopping Village*
img
img
img
img


----------



## PuertoPlata (Dec 29, 2006)

-OcEaN BlUe ReSoRt..
img
img


----------



## MrTech (Dec 20, 2007)

Is true the entire Caribbean is full of beautiful places and each one is a great destination… by creating this thread I did not want to unrecognized so, I just wanted to highlight the hottest Caribbean spot right now that is Punta Cana… Punta Cana received more than 50% of tourists that visit DR that is to say more than 2,000,000 people and it’s grow is on the up.

Multimillion projects are spread all around Punta Cana, besides Punta Cana's airport is also the fastest growing airport with almost a 20% increase in traffic yearly, which indicates that in less than 5 years the aircraft movements, will double. The beauty of Punta Cana is marvelous and its beaches are the best….

Punta Cana is also well known for its golf courses this is one of them desinged by Nick Faldo at the Multi million project named Roco KI










Its beaches are very beautiful and white










Resorts are very cozy and nice










*Pictures obtained at the Roco Ki's web site*


----------



## Migssant (Apr 13, 2008)

^^Great point and picz MrTech 

The Punta Cana International Airport is the Busiest airport in the Dominican Republic and the 3rd airport in the Caribbean.
Punta Cana' Intl and La Havana's Jose Marti Intl are the two only airports that have regular connections with Russia in the Caribbean, and also Punta Cana Intl is the airport with more connections to Canada, the US and Europe in the Caribbean


----------



## PsychoBabble (Apr 4, 2008)

What makes CanCun Better is that Punta Cana is all beach.... Nothing else. Whereas CanCun there are intense mayan ruins nearby...Mexico has a more diverse culture, great regional cusines and Mexicans are frankly better hosts. 

Dominicans see tourists and foreigners as dollar bills. 

Crime? Go all over the Dominican Republic where you will see even balconies on top floors and open air patios sealed with wrought iron security gates. Petty crime is very high.

Mucha labia.


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

PsychoBabble said:


> What makes CanCun Better is that Punta Cana is all beach.... Nothing else. Whereas CanCun there are intense mayan ruins nearby...Mexico has a more diverse culture, great regional cusines and Mexicans are frankly better hosts.
> 
> Dominicans see tourists and foreigners as dollar bills.
> 
> ...


And Cancún itself receives more than 3 million tourists yearly (the most visited city in Latin America) the same that whole Dominican Republic, and of course not all the tourists arrive just to Punta Cana, they arrive to all the island. 
Anyway, We have to recognize that Cap Cana is the paradise itself! and great millionarie projects are consolidating all over there, you're doing it GREAT!


----------



## MrTech (Dec 20, 2007)

roberto0qs said:


> And Cancún itself receives more than 3 million tourists yearly (the most visited city in Latin America) the same that whole Dominican Republic, and of course not all the tourists arrive just to Punta Cana, they arrive to all the island.
> Anyway, We have to recognize that Cap Cana is the paradise itself! and great millionarie projects are consolidating all over there, you're doing it GREAT!


This year Dominican Republic will receive about 5 million tourists and almost 3 million of them will go to Punta Cana, besides if we compare the size of Punta Cana with Cancun (Punta Cana looks like an orange in front of an enormous papaya).

Dominican Republic is a safe country that's why we are the third destination of Latin America despite our size in comparison with the first two (Mexico and Brazil)

Dominican Republic is an island so it is easy to travel from Punta Cana to the *oldest city in America *Santo Domingo, to *the best golf course in Latin America* and ranked 34 in the world Teeth of the Dog, and the best of the best *we*... tourists always say that we Dominicans are the most welcoming people on earth....


That's why Julio Iglesias, Oscar de la Renta, Mikhail Baryshnikov and many famous people keep homes in Punta Cana... Also many famous chose every year Punta Cana and Dominican Republic as its vacation place...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

MrTech said:


> *Pictures obtained at the Roco Ki's web site*


Very nice pics -i like this most- :cheers:


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

MrTech said:


> This *year Dominican Republic will receive about 5 million tourists and almost 3 million of them will go to Punta Cana*, besides if we compare the size of Punta Cana with Cancun (Punta Cana looks like an orange in front of an enormous papaya).
> 
> Dominican Republic is a safe country that's why we are the third destination of Latin America despite our size in comparison with the first two (Mexico and Brazil)
> 
> ...


:lol: oh yeah... well, we'll see next year  (just look: I'm using EXISTING INFORMATION)
The whole difference is that Cap Cana is JUST BEACH... and Cancun is a very young city that grows very very fast with its own culture, gastronomy, history and of course natural beauty... (that makes it for million of ppl from all the world the greatest caribbean destination )
The oldest city isn't Santo Domingo! :lol: the two oldest cities in WHOLE AMERICA are Cusco and Mexico City(second most visited city in Latin America)... (we have google huh??) 

See ya' on next year!


----------



## MrTech (Dec 20, 2007)

First - Cap Cana is just a hotel and residecial complex (even though its size doubles Manhattan), Punta Cana is the town… 

Second - Santo Domingo have the first cathedral, hospital, customs house and university in the Americas among other institutions, and was the model for almost all town planners in the New World that is to say *America*. That’s why SD was the oldest city in the Americas… 

Third - Punta Cana is not just beaches, as I said before we have the best golf courses, Punta Cana's natural beauty is breath taker, malls, reataurants thematic parks are all around, festivals such as Merengue and Jazz every year etc...


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

You're wrong, a little research would make you a better person  Mexico City was founded in 1325, and Cusco is still oldest than mexico city...


----------



## MrTech (Dec 20, 2007)

This is the construction of a luxurious residenTial and resort town in Punta Cana

*Roco ki*

Master Plan










Photos of the Construction Progress



















Roco ki will have 

- multiple five star luxury hotels such as Westin, Fairmont among others
- A large Marina
- Residential offerings such as villas, condos and apartments
- Spa
- Convention centers
- 3 Golf courses
- ETC

Pictures from Roco ki's web site


----------



## ohioaninsc (Sep 11, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pics -i like this most- :cheers:


That is an absolutely gorgeous resore there...What one is that?


----------



## MrTech (Dec 20, 2007)

^^Riu Palace Punta Cana


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

roberto0qs said:


> You're wrong, a little research would make you a better person  Mexico City was founded in 1325, and Cusco is still oldest than mexico city...


you mean Tenochtitlan<< right?? Santo Domingo is the oldest and first European settlement or city in the whole continent, while, Tenochtitlan ( now Mexico City) is older than Santo Domingo, becuase the Aztecs made it not the Europeans. so officially that makes SD the oldest known city to be established in the "new world".. got it! , of so lest stop this now , becuase this thread is not about Mexico is about beautiful Capcana, Dominican Republic!


----------



## LisbonJet (Sep 4, 2007)

I've been there last March. Punta Cana it's perfect for those who love beach and night. But although I've never been at Cancun, I'm more impressed by the photos of this other caribbean destination, that I see in Internet, than Punta Cana.

You can see some photos of mine here:

http://lisbonjet.blogspot.com/2008/03/tri-pssaro-em-punta-cana.html


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

Euromax said:


> you mean Tenochtitlan<< right?? Santo Domingo is the oldest and first European settlement or city in the whole continent, while, Tenochtitlan ( now Mexico City) is older than Santo Domingo, becuase the Aztecs made it not the Europeans. so officially that makes SD the oldest known city to be established in the "new world".. got it! , of so lest stop this now , becuase this thread is not about Mexico is about beautiful Capcana, Dominican Republic!


:rofl: hahahahahahah you are sick man, THIS CONTINENT EXISTS BEFORE CHRISTOPHER COLUMBUS ARRIVED TO LA HISPANIOLA... que no haya existido una actividad humana importante en esa isla antes de la llegada de Cristobal Colon, no es nuestra culpa, y los historiadores para nada coinciden con tu pensamiento. 
Y tienes razon, me limitare a ver las fotos de punta cana, porque los argumentos validos ya se te terminaron.


----------



## Euromax (Jan 5, 2008)

LisbonJet said:


> I've been there last March. Punta Cana it's perfect for those who love beach and night. But although I've never been at Cancun, I'm more impressed by the photos of this other caribbean destination, that I see in Internet, than Punta Cana.
> 
> You can see some photos of mine here:
> 
> http://nauticalmiles.blogspot.com/2008/03/tri-pssaro-em-punta-cana.html


ohh ok thanks for sharing, Punta Cana is not the only great destination in the Caribbean, also theres Puerto Plata in Northern Dominican. La Romana , and Samana, and more!, all of them are developing very fast, and we will soon be the #1 destination in the Caribbean region!


----------



## MrTech (Dec 20, 2007)

LisbonJet said:


> I've been there last March. Punta Cana it's perfect for those who love beach and night. But although I've never been at Cancun, I'm more impressed by the photos of this other caribbean destination, that I see in Internet, than Punta Cana.
> 
> You can see some photos of mine here:
> 
> http://nauticalmiles.blogspot.com/2008/03/tri-pssaro-em-punta-cana.html


Great pictures LisbonJet!!


----------



## MrTech (Dec 20, 2007)

This hotel opened its door at the beggining of this year 

*Sanctuary Casino & Spa at Cap Cana*























































*Restaurante*










*Marina*










Pictures got it at the picasaweb´s site


----------



## MrTech (Dec 20, 2007)

Two North American's magazines "USA" (September 2008) have in their front page the newest Punta Cana Golf Course *Roco Ki*

*Travel + Leisure Golf *










*Fairway Living *


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sanctuary Casino & Spa at Cap Cana* looks nice...


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Beautiful place*


----------



## K-Bien (Feb 11, 2006)

*Safety in Dominican Republic*

Wow, Santo Domingo is the most dangerous city in the Dominican Republic as far as crime/safety is concerned, but look at this:

_"*In terms of personal safety...** Santo Domingo has the highest ranking at 92 followed by Panama City (96) and Monterrey (99). Bogota (207) in Colombia has the lowest levels of personal safety."*_

Source

Punta Cana is the top destination in the Caribbean, but keep in mind that Cancun is often considered part of Mexico and not the Caribbean since the word Caribbean in tourism jargon refers to the islands, not the mainland. There are more hotel rooms in Punta Cana than in Puerto Rico at the moment, and Puerto Rico was the top destination in the region until recently. That says something regarding the impact, importance, and growth Punta Cana has had in the past few years. Punta Cana is also the most international tourist destination in the region, having the airport with the most diverse international routes in all of Latin America. According to the United Nations World Tourism Organization Barometer 2007, the Dominican Republic is the number one tourist destination in the Caribbean with Puerto Rico being in second place. See the image below and click on "source" underneath it to see the report/tables on PDF form.










Source

And regarding what is the oldest city in the America's, I'll say its Santo Domingo since it was founded in 1492. Some people might say its Mexico City if they include its Aztec beginnings, but the reality is that Tenochtitlan and Mexico City are two distinct metropolises. Tenochtitlan was founded by the Aztecs and destroyed by the Spaniards. The key word in all of this was destroyed, as in ended, finished, no more. Mexico City is not a continuum of Tenochtitlan, its a completely different city from the one the Aztecs founded. In fact, Mexico City was built on top, literally, of what once was Tenochtitlan, using the very same stones from the old temples to build the new Catholic Cathedrals and central plazas. Hence, to assume that Mexico City was founded by the Aztec is wrong, in my opinion. That's the equivalent of saying that New York City was founded when the Algonquin indians founded their village in the southern tip of the island of Manhattan, something that is little more than wishful thinking. NYC was founded by the Dutch, Mexico City by the Spaniards, Santo Domingo by the Spaniards, Lima by the Spaniards, etc. Those cities started when the Europeans founded them, hence they are not a continuum from whatever settlements the native people had built. 

Btw, nice pictures!


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

In Puerto Rico now there are too much constructions to expand the hotel rooms, and consider that Puerto Rico population is of about 4 millions, compared to Dominican Republic population of 9 millions.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

K-Bien said:


> And regarding what is the oldest city in the America's, I'll say its Santo Domingo since it was founded in 1492. Some people might say its Mexico City if they include its Aztec beginnings, but the reality is that Tenochtitlan and Mexico City are two distinct metropolises. Tenochtitlan was founded by the Aztecs and destroyed by the Spaniards. The key word in all of this was destroyed, as in ended, finished, no more. Mexico City is not a continuum of Tenochtitlan, its a completely different city from the one the Aztecs founded. In fact, Mexico City was built on top, literally, of what once was Tenochtitlan, using the very same stones from the old temples to build the new Catholic Cathedrals and central plazas. Hence, to assume that Mexico City was founded by the Aztec is wrong, in my opinion. That's the equivalent of saying that New York City was founded when the Algonquin indians founded their village in the southern tip of the island of Manhattan, something that is little more than wishful thinking. NYC was founded by the Dutch, Mexico City by the Spaniards, Santo Domingo by the Spaniards, Lima by the Spaniards, etc. Those cities started when the Europeans founded them, hence they are not a continuum from whatever settlements the native people had built.


I agree.


----------



## MrTech (Dec 20, 2007)

A long time without posting pictures of the greatest Caribbean destination.


The Westin Roco Ki Beach & Golf Resort - Opening 2010—Faldo Legacy Course 17th Hole & 18th Tee por Westin Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr

*IberoState!*

View of the Iberostar Resort and Golf Club por Jim Royal, en Flickr

*Barcelo! *

Resorts as far as the Eye Can See por Jim Royal, en Flickr


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice thread!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the splendid updates @MrTech. :cheers:


----------

